# Miracle Detail Audi R8 correction with Rupes Bigfoot



## Miracle Detail

Hi all,

Happy new year to everyone and hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and new year!

A couple of months ago, this tired looking Audi R8 turned up for an all singing and dancing £5k detail with over 50 hours spend.

The detail included the following:

Full paintwork correction including carbon fibre in engine bay and interior, all corrected using Rupes sanders, Bigfoot polishers and Rupes compounds and pads.
Paintwork and carbon fibre protected with 4 layers of Gtechniq EXO
Windows corrected with Rupes Bigfoot and protected with Gtechniq G1
Interior steam cleaned with 155c
Carpets and matts wet vac'd, dried and protected with Gtechniq i1
Leather conditioned with Zaino leather in a bottle
Wheels refurbished and protected with 4 layers of Gtechniq EXO and tyres dressed with Gtechniq tyre dressing.
Rubber sills dressed with Swissvax seal feed

On with the pictures...


----------



## Miracle Detail

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## JBirchy

Massive improvement Paul, amazing gloss to the finish!

ATB for the New Year!


----------



## AaronGTi

Excellent write up and very nice work.
R8 looks absolutely brilliant now!
Great lighting too.


----------



## xJay1337

Well that's certainly a turn around.
At £5k I'd expect it to be!!


----------



## R0B

Not sure if youve posted enough pictures in the thread to really see the progress made through the detail Paul.......:lol:

Nice work nevertheless


----------



## TopSport+

awesome work!!


----------



## Tom_watts

Stunning finish as always Paul, the colour change on the wheels is spot on aswell.


----------



## Luis

Stunning Work as always 
:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Fantastic work Paul, Which citrus degreaser are you using through the sprayer?


----------



## *MAGIC*

Looking good Paul :thumb:

Time to spend some of that cash on new carpet tiles :lol: 

Happy New Year :thumb:


----------



## StevieM3

Wow...tremendous turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Kingshaun2k

Love that car and great results but don't see why people would pay 5k to get it Detailed and the amount of pictures is extreme....


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing

awesome work Mr D


----------



## User2

It's always a pleasure to see your work. It looks like the owner put the R8 to good use, the end result is amazing. Really like the difference on those lights and wheels.


----------



## Ns1980

Wow!! What a gallery of pics too!

That was indeed a very tired looking car.


----------



## Chrissyronald

Simply stunning that


----------



## Car Key

Miracle Detail said:


>


Paul, is that a steamer or the dry-icer you were telling us all about?


----------



## samm

Another stunning write up Paul, the R8 looks fabulous in the finished shots.


----------



## Keith_Lane

Great work Paul, very impressive afters!!


----------



## majcas84

Lovely work.:argie:

The 50/50 shots of the rear wing are incredible. Really shows the improvement.


----------



## Auto Detox

Very nice work Paul

Baz


----------



## andrewst500

fantastic work


----------



## Guest

Lovely result and some great 50/50 shots :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery

Amazing! Is this the car from the training day? Really considering one of these machines! Do you recommend having all 4 of the polishes or would the 2 that come in the pack be sufficient?

Thanks


----------



## Nicholas

Love it, a fantastic turn around, love the R8 but what a state it was in.


----------



## bigslippy

Fabulous transformation :argie: what did you use for the interior/engine bay cleaning?


----------



## Black.MB

Nice car, awesome work!:thumb:


----------



## erkan

awesome work


----------



## Andyuk911

Paul,

you are going to hate me ....

On my RS4, the centre alloy that mounts the brake discs, I always kept clean, so my wheels sparkled .... I have seen so many R8s and RS models that these are shagged ....

It looks like you did not clean them on this R8 ...

Also hate the wheels .... sorry I like OEM(colour)... but that is just me ...

Rest ..:thumb:

Oh I guy with a red V10 R8 I saw a few at Brands was in a equal bad state .... but I did notice he changed to a MP4 which I sure he will equally destroy ...ugh :wall:


----------



## craigeh123

looks great but i think you shouldve painted the rear calipers


----------



## Miracle Detail

Andyuk911 said:


> Paul,
> 
> you are going to hate me ....
> 
> On my RS4, the centre alloy that mounts the brake discs, I always kept clean, so my wheels sparkled .... I have seen so many R8s and RS models that these are shagged ....
> 
> It looks like you did not clean them on this R8 ...
> 
> Also hate the wheels .... sorry I like OEM(colour)... but that is just me ...
> 
> Rest ..:thumb:
> 
> Oh I guy with a red V10 R8 I saw a few at Brands was in a equal bad state .... but I did notice he changed to a MP4 which I sure he will equally destroy ...ugh :wall:


Do not fear, its still with me at present, so a couple of other bits including the centre mounts on the brake disc still to do yet! 

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## brettblade

Kingshaun2k said:


> Love that car and great results but don't see why people would pay 5k to get it Detailed and the amount of pictures is extreme....


Because it now looks like a supercar again. If you buy an Audi R8, 5k is nothing.


----------



## Deacon Hays

Stunning Work:doublesho
The car looked really bad, but after your Detailing it´s better than new:thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

Adrian Convery said:


> Amazing! Is this the car from the training day? Really considering one of these machines! Do you recommend having all 4 of the polishes or would the 2 that come in the pack be sufficient?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. I use all the compounds and pads, its by far the best correction system available today, saves me a load of time and no hard work using the machine, unlike the rotary. In over 6 months I haven't even picked a rotary up, the Rupes Bigfoot can correct anything and everything, whether its hard VW/Audi paint, super soft paint, the X-factor desk, black plastic trim, ceramic clear coat, removal off 2000 and 3000 grit sanding marks, its all no problem for the bigfoot.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Great job Paul, stunning as ever!

Do you have any tips for reducing the dust levels when using the BigFoot please? Green Pad + Zephir = Dusty mess at times. I wondered if you'd uncovered a way to tame it yet please?

Russ.


----------



## Black.MB

Fantastic writeup, amazing job, awesome workspace. Love the lightning:thumb:


----------



## tonyy

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## LostInSpace

Great work and a really good turn around.


----------



## explorer

When I read the words tired R8, I thought pictures would not be that bad but they are - as in the owner has really put this car through some use. The 50/50 shots really show this. Some amazing work.

I am sure the owner would be speechless!


----------



## admelville

Some brilliant work, car looks fantastic!


----------



## ianFRST

brilliant


----------



## gleaming

Miracle Detail said:


> Yes. I use all the compounds and pads, its by far the best correction system available today, saves me a load of time and no hard work using the machine, unlike the rotary. In over 6 months I haven't even picked a rotary up, the Rupes Bigfoot can correct anything and everything, whether its hard VW/Audi paint, super soft paint, the X-factor desk, black plastic trim, ceramic clear coat, removal off 2000 and 3000 grit sanding marks, its all no problem for the bigfoot.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> Miracle Detail.


Hi Paul

Top job as as always
I've just brought a big foot myself its the bigger throw 21
I know these are more suited towards body shops 
How do they compare to the 15 
Cheers Carl


----------



## Miracle Detail

gleaming said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Top job as as always
> I've just brought a big foot myself its the bigger throw 21
> I know these are more suited towards body shops
> How do they compare to the 15
> Cheers Carl


Hi Carl,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.

The 15 is easier to get into difficult areas and curves, but the 21 does come out to play on large panels, I like them both, especially the LHR75...

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail,


----------



## SteveTDCi

Nice work, I love the new wheel colour, you missed the tailpipes though (I'm sure you did them tho)


----------



## Pedro92

:thumb:very impressive !!:thumb:


----------



## Charge Chris

Absolutely stunning work!


----------



## Mr bean

wow what a fantastic transformation looks a million times better quality workmanship


----------



## lee1977

Stunning finish love that colour!


----------



## ryans day

For 5k I'dwant my exhaust tips a lot cleaner than that!


----------



## bigslippy

R0B said:


> Not sure if youve posted enough pictures in the thread to really see the progress made through the detail Paul.......:lol:
> 
> Nice work nevertheless


Stole my thunder :lol:

Lovely work Paul :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG




----------



## mbnerd

As always another stunning piece of work Paul.


----------



## Makalu

5k Eh? Not surprised... 1K for the detail and 4k for camera memory cards! 



Nice job!


----------



## *MAGIC*

ryans day said:


> For 5k I'dwant my exhaust tips a lot cleaner than that!


:lol:


----------



## ianFRST

ive seen main dealers with less snap on boxes  :lol:


----------



## Ali

Not sure why you feel the need to state the detail cost...But personal?!

Regardless, nice work! 

Detail cost more than 10% of the value of the car...


----------



## wrxsti

The question i'd ask is what value did it add to the car??


----------



## ibiza55

WOW, incredible work, but how could you let it get in such a state in the first place


----------



## lemkey

Smashing job. 

Am surprised to see that you guys are not wearing belt and watch protectors though?
When I worked for McLaren, anyone who went onto the vehicle assembly floor had to wear them...


----------



## gb270

Wow great job stunning


----------



## Joech92

Hope the exhaust tips where polished as they let this picture down...


----------



## AllenF

OUCH below the belt blow that joech92 LOL


----------



## LSpec

really amazing work, perfect finish.

big, really big change.


----------



## PaulN

*MAGIC* said:


> Time to spend some of that cash on new carpet tiles :lol:


lol I thought this on the Garage lighting thread.... Wouldnt have them in my garage...


----------



## TheHungryHipo

that feeling of pulling out of the garage and straight into a puddle after spending £5k


----------



## lofty

TheHungryHipo said:


> that feeling of pulling out of the garage and straight into a puddle after spending £5k


Totally agree, correction and protection aside (which any good detailer on here could do for around 10%) , the rest can be pretty much undone on the drive back home. I had my new car detailed and treated with Gtechniq last year, it was gleaming when I picked it up, it was scruffy after I drove it home 5 miles in the pouring rain, I paid 5% of £5k and was still gutted.


----------



## Jdudley90

I think if I had an R8 it would look like that! Rather drive it than clean it


----------



## ozzy

People, if you read the thread you will find its a year old! so think about it we had 2 feet of snow this time last year :lol:


----------



## xJay1337

Joech92 said:


> Hope the exhaust tips where polished as they let this picture down...


No that's only included on the £6k detail...


----------



## olliegiltrow

Great transformation but some of the photos made me cringe…..leaning into the engine bay to polish the rear window whilst wearing jeans….hmmmm


----------



## Ultimate Valet

£5k for a detail??? But there again I suppose he's only £100 per hour.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

The £5k probably includes a maintenance package, of fortnightly/monthly washes, maybe?


----------



## xJay1337

Ultimate Valet said:


> £5k for a detail??? But there again I suppose he's only £100 per hour.


:lol:


----------



## Chris_911

The end result looks fabulous.

But 5k???? :doublesho


----------



## AllenF

Yup but people pay pauls prices and paul is always busy travelling all over the world.
Yes people may mock him but paul has introduced a lot of new technology and methods to us. Couple that with the motors he works on and the price is justified 
(question @paul when did you last do a mondeo????).


----------



## AlanElite

Sorry but I have to say this...

Why on earth do you have to mention the cost of the detail!? It has no relevance to anything other that to fuel your ego and give more negative views on the detailing industry on the whole. 

We can all hazard a guess at how much larger details cost ie from the likes of KDS with the Veyron etc but I'm sick to death of trying to explain and justify car 'detailing' over normal valeting to people who ask what my interests are. As all they refer to is 'Why would anyone spend £1000 just to get there car cleaned'

Please Please stop posting the costs of details in threads! (This isn't just directed at Paul btw)


----------



## Kriminal

Talk about swirl hell :wall: :wall:

Amazing turnaround mate......but how did you get on with polishing around the tailpipes? It's just that they're a bit....erm.....hidden/awkward? 
:thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

AllenF said:


> Yup but people pay pauls prices and paul is always busy travelling all over the world.
> Yes people may mock him but paul has introduced a lot of new technology and methods to us. Couple that with the motors he works on and the price is justified
> (question @paul when did you last do a mondeo????).


Hey Ive never done a Mondeo, would love too!  :buffer:

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Miracle Detail

Chris_911 said:


> The end result looks fabulous.
> 
> But 5k???? :doublesho


Yes, some clients want me to go crazy and I charge per hour, so yes £5k equals to a lot of hours! 

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Miracle Detail

Kriminal said:


> Talk about swirl hell :wall: :wall:
> 
> Amazing turnaround mate......but how did you get on with polishing around the tailpipes? It's just that they're a bit....erm.....hidden/awkward?
> :thumb:


Pita! But owner was having a new exhaust fitted with some engine mods so didn't want me to spend hours trying to get the tailpipes perfect, but yes awkward as hell on these R8s.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## *MAGIC*

But surely you should of at least given them abit of a clean rather than leave them dirty???

Even just for the after photos?



Miracle Detail said:


> Pita! But owner was having a new exhaust fitted with some engine mods so didn't want me to spend hours trying to get the tailpipes perfect, but yes awkward as hell on these R8s.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> 
> Miracle Detail.
> Tel: 07788-441150
> Office: 07788-441150
> Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
> Email: [email protected]
> Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
> Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/MiracleDetail
> Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
> Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
> Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## gally

I can't believe after all these years people are still talking about Paul and his monetry titles. 

Tens on thousands of views and comments later and hes still doing it... these was me thinking the guy was just being silly...


----------



## Grant.

What a transformation! Car looks absolutely incredible, better than new! 

Great work, and excellent pictures!


----------



## viperfire

Not worth 5 grand but great work &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## cossack

viperfire said:


> Not worth 5 grand but great work ��


that made me laugh!:thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr

top work


----------



## 123quackers

Hi Paul,

I see you have a huge pile of pads in boxes, on average how many do you go through on a detail like that? 
Do you use for a few panels an change or one or twos sets an change?

How much time does the rupes 21 save on the correction of larger panels over the 15 if any?

Would you recommend the 21 an duetto as good combo over the 15 and duetto to cover all or does the 15 really have it's own place?
Sorry for so many questions
Thanks 

:thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

Wow. That's one hell of a detail, with a stunning price tag and even more stunning results. 

I loved the improvement on the rear lights. I really need to give mine a going over. The reflection shots of the roof with all the lights is fantastic. 

An R8 in the condition it should be, thanks to your hard work. I bet it was a dream to work on.


----------



## Tiggersmith

lemkey said:


> Smashing job.
> 
> Am surprised to see that you guys are not wearing belt and watch protectors though?
> When I worked for McLaren, anyone who went onto the vehicle assembly floor had to wear them...


Also wouldnt you do the engine bay before the bodywork so leaning over the car (even with a bodywork protector) wouldnt be such a risk to the paintwork?


----------



## Miracle Detail

Tiggersmith said:


> Also wouldnt you do the engine bay before the bodywork so leaning over the car (even with a bodywork protector) wouldnt be such a risk to the paintwork?


You dont need to worry about what I do or how I do it, its miracle detail here, not mclaren... :thumb: :buffer:

Wow some of you lot get so hot headed at times, its only detailing you know! ....:devil:

As for the exhausts, like I already said Audi was changing them for client before he got the car back, so you all don't need to worry about it and get all hot headed about me not cleaning the exhaust pipes pmsl.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Fraser911

Great work Paul. 

Brilliant turnaround. What a state it was in before you put you put long tiring days into it. 

As for all the hot heads...... 5k may be alot of money to most of us but 

1) if someone can just neglect that car and get it in that bad of shape, 
2) have the need to replace the exhaust after only one year 

then they clearly have more money than they know what to do with. And 5k will basically be pocket change. 

IMO some individuals that are on this thread dont appreciate the work gone into this transformation and are just jealous that they cant achieve those brilliant results

anyway.... Rant over

Great work again bud. Keep the threads coming


----------



## taz007

Very nice detail. The wetsanding came up a treat!


----------



## xJay1337

Grunty-Boii said:


> Great work Paul.
> 
> IMO some individuals that are on this thread dont appreciate the work gone into this transformation and are just jealous that they cant achieve those brilliant results


i clean exhaust pipes on a £250 detail if i got paid 5k they'd be so clean i could lick them irrespective of whether it's being replaced or not. it's a case of pride of your work and appearance to the client.

even if they are being replaced at a later date it takes 15 minutes to get exhaust pipes to an acceptable standard .
:buffer:


----------



## Miracle Detail

xJay1337 said:


> i clean exhaust pipes on a £250 detail if i got paid 5k they'd be so clean i could lick them irrespective of whether it's being replaced or not. it's a case of pride of your work and appearance to the client.
> 
> even if they are being replaced at a later date it takes 15 minutes to get exhaust pipes to an acceptable standard .
> :buffer:


Lol 15 mins to do burnt pitted exhaust pipes, I dont think so… anyway client didn't want exhaust cleaned to perfection so why you lot still b*tching about it a year and half later…

The exhausts got a little clean, nothing major as one, they were f*cked anyway, two, they were getting replaced, and three the client said don't bother so why am I gonna spend a hour trying to get pitted f*cked exhaust pipes clean when client doesn't want them done and I waste a hour when I could be doing something else….

Anyway, this was a year a half ago now… perhaps its time to show you all the miracle studio now… 

Kind Regards
Paul 
Miracle Detail


----------



## xJay1337

would have been the best £100 they could have spent. :wave:


----------



## BRYHER

Hi Paul, thanks for putting yourself forward for all the comedy banter stuff, and then taking it in your stride.
I have just found this thread and been chuckling all the way through.
It appears once you start a thread it's like a baby it just keeps growing !
As a Yorkshire Man I have one last thing to say HOW MUCH?


----------



## NiallG

You weren't joking when you said "tired". God, it looks like it had only ever been washed with a yard broom and a bucket of Fairy Liquid. Grim. Anyway, lovely job. 

I prefer it with the darker wheels as well. Not a fan of black wheels, but medium to dark grey/shadow chrome can look smart, like here. And it's nice to see a red R8 - only ever seen black, grey, white.


----------



## NiallG

*The £5k thing...*

Well, it's all relative. If the owner earns half a million quid a year, maybe more, for example - who cares? He makes the decision, he's not forced to do it, and he always has the option to continue doing it himself with a yard broom. Other detailers are available.

And fair play to the bloke who charges it.

Next.


----------



## Jonny_R

Absolutly amazing work! 

Wheel colour really suits it too afterwards


----------



## waxtrucker

Absolutely fantastic, those 50/50 shots are something else


----------



## AKH

Amazing!


----------



## shaun

nice！！


----------



## Rayner

Brilliant work as always Paul but I'm sure you don't need me to tell you that


----------



## biggie

Hey Paul what steamer did you use or use today?


----------



## spickup79

Have just found this thread. Wow, what a transformation - the car looked absolutely amazing afterwards. Can see why the car would have gotten into a bit of a state - at the end of the day there's no point having an R8 if youre not going to put it through its paces now and then. But it definitely could have been looked after a lot better.

Not sure why people need to question how much it cost - the client agreed a price with the detailer that he was happy to pay at the end of the day. And the finish speaks for itself - clearly a lot of hours went into it. 

I personally don't see what the problem is with Paul stating what the detail cost - its his business and his prerogative surely? People who know what detailing is and the work that is involved know the difference between proper detailing and ordinary valeting. I dont see a need to justify the time or money invested to anyone who doesn't 'get it'.


----------



## Ghorrocks

Stunning car


----------



## scratcher

I loved this write up! My favourite of your's so far 
The work involved is brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

biggie said:


> Hey Paul what steamer did you use or use today?


Karcher £600 steamer - works a treat.

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail


----------



## nicp2007

Wow this is the first thread I've read on dw in some time and all the comments just reminded me why I took a break from the forum! 

I love how people who have probably only ever detailed there own cars try to tell a proven professional how to do his job :lol:


----------



## Tuddie

How did you end up cleaning the alloy that mounts the brake discs in the end can I ask? Great turn around btw poor Audi looked awful beforehand.


----------



## chongo

Great job Paul, stunning results.


----------



## SBM

Gorgeous - my favourite:argie::argie::argie:


----------

